# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Programmhinweis: Reportage zum Thema Prostatakrebs

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

ich möchte Sie auf eine Filmreportage hinweisen, die am Montag, den 12.02.2007, um 22.20 Uhr auf arte ausgestrahlt wird. Der Film, an dessen Entstehung auch der BPS mit Hintergrundinfos und der Vermittlung diverser Kontakte beteiligt war, heißt Mann sein - Mann bleiben: Prostatakrebs.

Hier eine kurze Inhaltsbeschreibung des Films von tvinfo.de:

Prostatakrebs ist heute die häufigste Krebserkrankung des Mannes. Jährlich kommen nach Angaben des Berliner Robert-Koch-Institutes über 40.000 Erkrankungen hinzu. Die meisten Männer gehen erst zum Urologen, wenn Beschwerden da sind, und dann ist es oft schon zu spät. Dabei wird seit einigen Jahren ein Bluttest (kurz: PSA-Test) angeboten, der schon in einem frühen Stadium von Prostatakrebs reagiert. Allerdings steigt der PSA-Wert auch bei anderen Erkrankungen der Prostata. Die Dokumentation zeigt, wie sehr eine Erkrankung wie Prostatakrebs in das männliche Lebensgefühl einbricht, aber auch welche Chancen damit verbunden sein können. Die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten wie Operation, Strahlentherapie und Hormontherapie werden mit ihrem Heilungspotenzial, aber auch den leider häufigen Nebenwirkungen wie Impotenz, vorgestellt. Jede Therapie des Prostatakrebses hat ihren Preis. Deshalb ist eine Entscheidung schwer zu treffen. Immer mehr Männer neigen dazu, ihren Krebs nur zu kontrollieren, aber nicht zu behandeln. Wenn ein Prostatakrebs festgestellt ist, zeigt der PSA-Wert zuverlässig an, wenn der Tumor wächst. Diese aktive Überwachung wird heute von Urologen als Alternative diskutiert, vor allem wenn es sich um eine unaggressive Form, den so genannten Haustierkrebs, handelt. Problematisch ist allerdings, dass es bisher keine sichere Unterscheidung zwischen harmlosen und aggressiven Tumoren gibt. Die Dokumentation stellt Entscheidungshilfen für betroffene Patienten vor, zum Beispiel Prostatazentren und Selbsthilfegruppen. Diese Netzwerke sind eine neue Entwicklung in Deutschland. Sie zeigt, dass Männer und Ärzte verstanden haben, dass nur ein konstruktives Miteinander sinnvoll ist. Insbesondere wenn das Leben auf dem Spiel steht.

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kai,

danke für den Hinweis. Zur Geschichte des Films kann ich etwas beitragen. Er entstand in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres 2001 und wurde von Frau Monika Kirschner vom WDR erstellt, die an dem Thema ein persönliches Interesse hatte und sich darum sehr engagierte. Dadurch entstand ein sehr einfühlsamer Film.
Am 15.2.2001 - also fast genau vor sechs Jahren - war Frau Kirschner mit ihrem Kamerateam auch in Uwe Peters' Selbsthilfegruppe in Offenbach (ich hocke als damaliger PK-Frischling - drei Monate nach der Diagnose - ganz hinten im Raum). Der Abend wurde komplett aufgezeichnet, davon ist in dem Film natürlich nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt zu sehen. Als Uwe Peters zwischendurch fragte, ob jetzt nicht genug Filmmaterial beisammen sei, weigerte sich der Kameramann, aufzuhören: "Ich finde das Thema ungeheuer spannend!"
Am 23.8.2001 sahen wir uns in Anwesenheit von Frau Kirschner in der SHG den fertigen Film gemeinsam an und diskutierten anschließend darüber. Dabei mutierte der zu Anfang des Films in seinem Oldtimer-BMW herumfahrende Bauunternehmer mit seiner Aussage "ich bin durch die (anfängliche) Impotenz (nach RP) _etwas_ treuer geworden" zum Lieblings-Hassobjekt unserer Frauen.
Es werden auch Szenen aus der Gründungsversammlung des BPS gezeigt. Der rote Faden des Films besteht - außer dem Hinweis auf die damals neu im Entstehen begriffene Selbsthilfe - darin, drei Behandlungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen: RP, Seeds, Hormontherapie, schon damals in der Form der DHB. Der damalige DHB-Patient hat sich meines Wissens später Seeds setzen lassen. Wir wissen nicht, wie es ihm heute geht. Der Patient mit der vollkommenen Inkontinenz ist verstorben.
In der Schlussszene setzen sich drei Ärzte - ein Urologe (Prof. Weißbach), ein Radiologe und ein Onkologe - mit dem Patienten zusammen, um gemeinsam über die optimale Therapie zu beratschlagen. Das war damals Zukunftsmusik - Frau Kirschner erzählte uns, dass sie es nur mit Mühe geschafft hatte, die drei Ärzte wenigstens für diese Szene an einen Tisch zu bringen - und ist es heute, sechs Jahre später, auch noch. Vielleicht werden die in Entstehung begriffenen Prostatazentren irgendwann einmal daran etwas ändern.
Auch wenn der Film nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Diagnostik und Therapeutik sein kann - ich empfehle jedem, der ihn noch nicht kennt, ihn sich anzusehen.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hier noch ein Link zur Beschreibung des Films:

http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.p...rkbe2098902799 

Ralf

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du glaubst, der am 12.01. gezeigte Film wird derjenige sein, der bereits im Jahr 2001 entstanden ist. Dem ist nicht so. Es handelt sich vielmehr um einen neuen Film zum selben Thema - ein Update gewissermaßen, wenn auch aus der Hand derselben Macher bzw. Macherinnen. 
Gruß, Kai

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kai,

lassen wir uns überraschen. Ich bin gespannt.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Hallo Kai,
hallo Ralf,

ich bin auch gespannt 

Also wenn es ein Update ist, haben die Redakteure nicht an der Beschriebung gedreht.

- Die Filmbeschreibung von Kai ist mit der Filmbeschreibung in Ralfs Verweis jedenfalls aufs Wort identisch  :L&auml;cheln: 



Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## RalfDm

Es ist tatsächlich eine aktualisierte Version. Die erste Hälfte war identisch mit dem Film von 2001. Ab dem Auftritt des PSA-Test-Gegners Dr. Koch waren die Szenen neu und auch sehr gut, wenn man davon absieht, dass Dr. Koch von einer "Überdiagnose" sprach und eine Übertherapie meinte (siehe auch Leserbrief von Christian Ligensa im SPIEGEL dieser Woche, S. 14. Die damalige und damals futuristische Schlussszene mit den drei Ärzten, die sich zusammensetzen, ist durch eine neue, realistische (diesmal mit Dr. Popken) ersetzt worden.

Ralf

Die Szenen mit Uwe Peters haben mich bewegt, der uns auf diese Weise noch einmal sehr präsent wurde.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Ralf und Kai,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp, sonst hätte ich diesen Film wohl verpasst.

Mich hat die Machart dieser Dokumentation sehr beeindruckt. 
Uwe Peters kannten wir leider "nur" telefonisch, doch seine überzeugende Haltung wurde in dem Film besonders deutlich.

Toll fand ich die kleine Gruppe von Berliner Männern, die ihre Krankheit nicht konventionell behandeln lassen, sondern mit ihr sehr bewusst leben und dabei u.a. von einigen Ärzten des Prostata-Zentrums Berlin-Buch verständnisvoll begleitet und unterstützt werden.
Das Prostatazentrum in Berlin-Buch hat mein Interesse beweckt, da ich zuvor nie etwas darüber gehört habe. 
Solche Zentren wären zukünftig flächendeckend in Deutschland wünschenswert, damit jeder Betroffene von Anfang an die für ihn maßgeschneiderte Aufklärung und Therapie erhält. 

Leider kamen die in zunehmendem Ausmass betroffenen sehr viel jüngeren Patienten im Alter von knapp 50 Jahren gar nicht zu Wort, die sich mit ihrer speziellen Problematik des früh-erkannten PCa und dessen einschneidenden Folgen und Ängsten auf ihr weiteres Leben in dieser Dokumentation leider nicht wiederfinden können.

_Es sollte respektvoller mit der Diagnose "Prostatakrebs" umgegangen werden_ - dies war für mich die deutliche Botschaft auch an die Ärzteschaft, die schon vor Jahren von Herrn Prof. Weißbach in einem beeindruckenden Interview formuliert wurde.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Reinardo

Das war in der Tat ein (selten) guter Aufklärungsfilm. Im März gibt es eine Wiederholung. Der Film eignet sich gut zum Kopieren und Weitergabe an neu Betroffene. Ich werde das in der SHG Berlin, deren führende Leute ja mitgewirkt haben, vorschlagen.
Dank an RA. K. Mielke für den Programm-Tip.
Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> Das Prostatazentrum in Berlin-Buch hat mein Interesse beweckt, da ich zuvor nie etwas darüber gehört habe. 
> Solche Zentren wären zukünftig flächendeckend in Deutschland wünschenswert, damit jeder Betroffene von Anfang an die für ihn maßgeschneiderte Aufklärung und Therapie erhält.


Hallo Carola-Elke, der Aufbau eines "Prostatazentrums" Berlin-Buch unter Leitung  von Dr. Popken (früher Freiburg/Breisgau) begann etwa im Jahr 2000 in Berlin-Buch im ehemaligen Krankenhaus der Stasi.
Es war das Mielke-Krankenhaus, betrieben von den Helios-Kliniken.
Es beeinhaltet nicht nur die Urologie.

Was wir im Film gesehen haben, war der Neubau als Ersatz für diesen Gebäudekomplex.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Paul-Georg

> Das war in der Tat ein (selten) guter Aufklärungsfilm. Im März gibt es eine Wiederholung. Der Film eignet sich gut zum Kopieren und Weitergabe an neu Betroffene. Ich werde das in der SHG Berlin, deren führende Leute ja mitgewirkt haben, vorschlagen.
> Dank an RA. K. Mielke für den Programm-Tip.
> Reinardo


Hallo Mitstreiter,
könnt ihr soweit Euch der Termin der Wiederholung des Film bekannt ist, diesen Termin frühzeitig ins Forum stellen?
Leider konnte ich ihn nicht sehen, -wegen unwissenheit-,
da ich normlerweise nur jeden 2ten Tag dazu komme ins Forum zu schauen.
Oder hat jemand den Film aufgezeichnet?
Im voraus ein herzliches Danke,
Paul-Georg

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Ludwig,

danke für die interessante Nachhilfe über den Berliner KH-Aufbau vor dem Hintergrund seiner historischen Stasi-Altlasten!

Hallo Paul-Georg,

die Reportage wird am Freitag Nachmittag, den 16.02.07 von 15:10 - 16:05  auf ARTE wiederholt.
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.p...rkbe2098902799

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

Hallo, den Film habe ich aufzeichnen müssen, weil ich gestern einfach zu müde war. Es war für mich auch sehr bewegend, den alten Kämpfer Uwe heute noch einmal so zu erleben, wie ich ihn leider nur kurz anläßlich eines Besuches unserer Mannheimer SHG in Erinnerung hatte. Man mußte ihn einfach gern haben. Etliche Telefongespräche im Jahre 2001 und seine berühmten ersten oft fotokopierten schriftlichen Informationen, für die ich gern etwas bezahlt habe, haben mit dazu beigetragen, daß ich bis heute ganz gut über die Runden gekommen bin. Ihm war das leider nicht vergönnt. Der Film selbst war sehr mutig, scheute man doch nicht davor zurück, den Skalpellschwingern tüchtig ins Gewissen zu reden, sofern beim Geldbeutel das Gewissen überhaupt noch eine Rolle spielt. 

Da der Film ja nun noch einmal am 16.2.2007 unter Arte läuft, hat jeder noch einmal eine Chance. Der Film lohnt, anzuschauen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Josef

Servus,
habe den Film vor einiger Zeit schon einmal gesehen. Ichmuss aber sagen, dass er - obwohl Jahre alt - so gut gedreht wurde, dass er immer noch aktuell ist.
Ich finde auch, dass er als Aufklärungsfilm auf VHS und DVD ein Muss jeder SHG ist.
Gruß
Josef

----------


## HorMuch

http://www.tvmovie.de/Suchergebnisse...0Prostatakrebs

----------


## Josef

Bitte wann ist die WH. im März?

----------


## HorMuch

16.02.2007

ARTE

15:10 Uhr	

Mann sein - Mann bleiben: Prostatakrebs
ReportageProstatakrebs ist heute die häufigste Krebserkrankung des Mannes. Jährlich kommen nach...

----------


## Hans-Helmut

Hallo liebe Arte Seher,

leider war der Ton weg. Hat einer die Aufzeichnung im Orginal?

herzliche Gruesse   Hans-Helmut

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Hans-Helmut
liebe Mitstreiter,
auch ich habe mich ein wenig über den Tonausfall geärgert.
Habe eben einen Mitschnitt bei Arte bestellt:
Tel.: 07221-929500
Mitschnitt Nr.: 35814

Wenn ich mir keine Schwierigkeiten einhandele, (Urheberrechte oder soetwas) bin ich bereit auch davon Copien zu geben.
Aber bitte von erfahrenen Leuten einen Hinweis an mich Laien.
Gruß
Paul-Georg

----------


## Michael

Also, ich bin total verärgert. Der gesamte Beitrag ist nicht zu gebrauchen, weder der Ton noch das Bild! Es hat vielleicht was damit zu tun, dass KiKa nachmittags auf der Arte-Frquenz sendet. 
Für eine Kopie wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.

Michael

----------


## Josef

von Privat bestellt.
Wann war der Tonausfall?
Gruß
Josef

----------


## LudwigS

Im letzen Fünftel

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/POP.VOB.mpg

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Josef

Auch in Österreich,
Satelitenschüssel
wie auch
Kabel,
gab es die gleichen Probleme.

Daher Aufruf an die Sendeleitung zur (ordnungsgemäßen) Wiederholung:

*ARTE Deutschland TV GmbH*
Postfach 10 02 13
D- 76483 Baden-Baden
*Tel*: (00 49) / (0) 7221 93 69 0
*Fax*: (00 49) / (0) 7221 93 69 70

bzw.

ARTE G.E.I.E.
4, quai du Chanoine Winterer
F-67080 Strasbourg Cedex
Tel.: +33 3 88 14 22 22
Fax: +33 3 88 14 22 00
Kontakt / Webmaster
multimedia@arte-tv.com

----------

